# You know you're obsessed with archery when...



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

...when you plan your vacations to Disney Land with any tournaments going on in the area.

...when you set up a bag target on your bed to blind bale so you don't have to go outside.

...when you judge the price of things on archery (eg. 1 weeks worth of groceries is a nice stabilizer, a washing machine is a Sure-Loc Supreme, etc.)

...when shooting good at then end of the day makes up for the bad day you had earlier.

...when you have the shoulder muscles of Hulk Hulgan and the gut of Larry the Cable Guy.



There is a thread like this in the regular section. I keep ttting it.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

when all of your t-shirts have a archery desine on it:darkbeer:


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

When you have to explain to every person you tell about archery that the sport of archery has advanced from sticks and feathers.

When you have a set of regular friends and a set of archery friends.

When you religiously watch the olympics and constantly scout youtube for videos that show you better form.

When your Lancaster catalog has nearly every page folded / highlighted


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> Ok everyone lets get the froum goin again.:darkbeer:
> 1 you practice you're draw sequence without a bow in public
> 2 your school notebooks are filled with sketches of targets, arrows and bow designs
> (no but just about anything I draw in art class is
> ...




I am also going to fletch my pencils come school year again.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Robinhooder3 said:


> I am also going to fletch my pencils come school year again.


I've already done that!


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Robinhooder3 said:


> I am also going to fletch my pencils come school year again.


i used to have a pen with fletches on it. then i broke it so i had to throw it out :sad:. i gotta do that again...


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

*more...*

you go to school when you're sick with the flu, but you're nowhere to be found the peak week of the rut
you have individual names for all the deer you have on camera
you complain about getting up for school at 6, but can't wait for 3:30 AM and the first day of deer season
you can't sit still for an hour, but you send 14 hours a day in a treestand without seeing anything and are already looking forward to the next day
you think christmas has come when the bows for next year are out
more than 80% your clothing is either camo or has some sort of archery/hunting reference
you get upset with your dad for shooting a 2 year old
you have a better group ith your bow at 70 yards than you do your rifle
your dad yells at you for taking you bow the opening week of gun season:zip:
you like bowhunting better because its harder
you shoot at and hit (most of the time) rabbits and chipmunks at 40 yards in the summer
when you are one of the top 3 shooters at your club
you complain archery isn't a high school sport
75% of your friends hunt or shoot a bow
you think peta stands for People Eaiting Tasty Animals
you have more respect for what you're hunting than peta people or vegitarians


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Mathewsju said:


> you have more respect for what you're hunting than peta people or vegitarians


You know the sad part? That is usually true... :mg:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

That is completely me! You couldn't have explained it better. In school I drow designs of bows on my paper and don't have enough room for the stuff I am supposed to do. Also you might be obsessed with archery if any creature or pictures of animals you pretend you are shooting them with your bow. And yes, I do spend most of my day in 90+ degree weather to shoot my bow and practice my form. I am going to copy this out and put it in a frame!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> I am also going to fletch my pencils come school year again.


You know I actually make miniature bows out of a large paper clip, a Capri sun Straw, and a rubber band in school, then I shoot people with them.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

When everything posted in this thread relates to you! :wink:

And i will be truthfully honest... I am sooooo guilty!


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Robinhooder3 said:


> I am also going to fletch my pencils come school year again.


i havent dont that yet but when i took old aluminum arrows and cut them down to like 6 or 7 inches and made spit ball shooters for school ive fletched them already. the fletchings help with aiming if you do it right. haha were in 11th grade going into 12th and still doing this.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

You complain about doing chores but you can spend all day fletching up arrows.

You have targets pinned up all over your room.

Your life is planned around trips to the range.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> You know I actually make miniature bows out of a large paper clip, a Capri sun Straw, and a rubber band in school, then I shoot people with them.


I took an Engineering Science class last year. Towards the beginning of the year we learned how to solder. I made (or tried to make) my Guardian. I've still got it, but it wasn't that great.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> I am also going to fletch my pencils come school year again.


I had a pen made out of the back section of an arrow. It's fletched and has a nock in it.
By the way, this is a great list. I have one to add:

-when you have names for the 3-D targets in your back yard.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I found the original thread of this!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=727915&highlight=you+might+be+addicted+to+archery


----------



## ARCHERY=LIFE (May 14, 2009)

I do like all of these!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Actually, more than half of these don't apply to me simply because of the branch of archery I partake in:lol:.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

here's another one that i've actually done once, and would do again if i needed to:

you park your car downrange with the lights on the target so you can keep shooting after sundown.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I took an Engineering Science class last year. Towards the beginning of the year we learned how to solder. I made (or tried to make) my Guardian. I've still got it, but it wasn't that great.


I tried to copy my bow, but it didn't work out that great, all the kids in my school noticed me making miniature bows and they noticed how fast they shoot because I am "skilled" at making them, i make them shoot so fast that they can penetrate my bedroom wall. I ended selling some to my friends because they were so amazed at them.


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

....you take a broken arrow and make it into an arrow hair stick to keep your hair up....

....your friends who arnt archery friends have a glazed look on their face when anything archery related comes from your mouth...

....your room is littered with fletchings, nocks, points, wraps and glue because you decided to change your arrow colours yet again because your flechings were getting "dog eared" because you have been shooting so much....

....theres more bows in the house than people....

....your pets are named after archery related items or manufacturer (ive not actually done this but i know people who have)...

....you actually reply to threads like this....


lol.... Gemma :wink:


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I tried to copy my bow, but it didn't work out that great, all the kids in my school noticed me making miniature bows and they noticed how fast they shoot because I am "skilled" at making them, i make them shoot so fast that they can penetrate my bedroom wall. I ended selling some to my friends because they were so amazed at them.


this sounds interesting... any pics?


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

ha like 80 % of these apply to me!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

K guys this is my new thing. I use my old kids Panda bear bow and a shoe box For a target. Then shoot in my room=]


----------

